# newbie needs help



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

I have got an army tank and would like to weather it and show some battle damage.
How do I get started?
tap


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are afew sites that will get you started.
http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/magazine/2003/01/stuff_eng_tech_afv_weathering.htm

http://www.missing-lynx.com/articles/other/awpaint/awpaint.htm

What kinda tank did you get?


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks John
It's a 1/16th Walker Bulldog, radio control.
tap


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also, I think, www.finescale.com has online tutorials.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

There's lots of good advice at....

http://www.armorama.com/


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for the help guys
i see I've got a lot of reading to do
they are great sites
hope to find some one doing battle damage.
tap


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One thing to remember with battle damage is that it is usually grossly over done on models.

Also, least in US service, the M41 saw no combat, so it would be fairly neat and tidy during stateside training, etc. Being a light tank, if it did get into combat, pretty much any other tank would knock it out, too, so you wouldn't see the type of damage a Tiger Tank could sustain and still be functional.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

djnick
when you put it that way, i could just spray it with water and stir up some dust, put it on the shelf.
I chose to look at it as a open canvas, to learn on.
I did read something interesting about the M-41.
In 1971 the ARVN 1st armor div. took across to Laos and won 
a fairly good size battle, if the numbers are correct.
That was a year after I left the AO.
I may research that.
thanks for any help
tap


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes I'd make it an ARVN tank. Those saw some heavy use. 

Are you making your model into a display piece or keeping it RC functional? I ask because a lot of the weathering techniques like pastels and pigments are probably too fragile to hold up to RC use.

If you repaint and remark the tank you will have a lot more leeway about weathering. An airbrush is great for applying some lighter layers of paint for a faded look over a darker base color. This will break up the big flat surfaces of the armor.

You may want to check out this web site; top quality weathering products

http://ak-interactive-usa.com/

My comments were not aimed at keeping you from weathering the tank but just noting not to overdo things. Overdone weathering kills so many models. Work from photos of the real tank. There are several books available on the Bulldog, for example.


----------

